
Ask HN: Startup ideas you're too busy to work on? - tonytpa
Anyone have any ideas for startups they would like to see but don&#x27;t have time to work on themselves?
======
internetxplorer
A few Ideas I'd have liked to explore if I had time (and some money):

\- Code/Product Documentation SaaS tool for early stage tech companies (very
few good products, one is ReadMe.io)

\- An ad network for progressive web apps (PWA have good future and as of now
there is no exclusive ad network for them)

\- CRM kind of SaaS app for startup founders (where founders can manage all
their relationship, communication and contacts like investors, journalists,
team, power users, etc.)

I wish you good luck.

~~~
tonytpa
Thanks for the ideas! I'm curious, for the CRM for startup founders, what
would be unique about this product vs other CRM tools? In other words, why
couldn't a startup founder use an existing CRM?

------
kiwicopple
I'm bundling up a lot of the tools that I use for various projects
([https://pollygot.com](https://pollygot.com)), and I realised that I'm
enjoying that process more than the other projects. I would love to make it a
full time job, but still need to find out if it's actually valuable to others

------
sharemywin
technically not a startup. but a side project. Rick Rolled retargeting. It's a
website you send your "friends" to then they start seeing a sampled Rick
Ashley video ads all over the internet.

~~~
tonytpa
That would be hilariously awesome

